# For those of you that only drive lyft my middle finger salutes you



## NuberBad (Jan 14, 2020)

If your only lyft because Uber wont accept you or your getting screwed weekly with your $250 rental.. or only drive lyft for any reason.

You are
A. A dumbass
B. Screwin over the market and other drivers
C. Ultimately screwin your self over

As you can see here from the pictures I posted here is me at the same location. When Uber has a 3.2x surge. I double checked the prices for a ride to the same hotel and lyft is not surging or charging the passangers any more. Yet I see dumb ass lyft drivers zipping up and down the street, making illegal u turns and all, all for base rate.

On uber not a single ping is coming in, but I turn on lyft and it was so hard to turn the app off, cause of how the pings were coming in back to back. NO I DIDNT TAKE A STINKIN LYFT PING!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

[


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

I do great on Lyft because it keeps me busy. I can play the sit around and wait game... @NoLubeUberBang sit on that finger &#128405; Mr no lube


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

NoLubeUberBang said:


> Your only @@@@en yourself the hardest, I bet your a rental ant


@NoLubeUberBang yes I am a rental and not worthy. Must be awesome to have such low expectations of yourself that you take pride in being a great Uber driver....life well lived friend, judge on


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

NoLubeUberBang said:


> If your only lyft because Uber wont accept you or your getting @@@@ed in the ass weekly with your $250 rental.. or only drive lyft for any reason.
> 
> You are
> A. A dumbass
> ...


Anyone could say the same of people who drive for Uber.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Both Uber and Lyft are screwing drivers to make a profit but Lyft slaps you around for good measure.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> ...but Lyft slaps you around for good measure.


That's called a helping hand

Some might say Lyft has the idiot drivers because who else would drive for base when Uber is surging 2x.

One must also say the same thing about the army lf idiot Uber riders. Who else would pay 2x surgeprices on Uber when Lyft is not surging at all.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah it’s almost like driving around offline.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

There are times around afternoon rush hour between 4-6 where lyft would pop a $15-$20 ppz, those are the only times I turn the app on.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

gosh, I hope you feel better after that rant?


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> Both Uber and Lyft are screwing drivers to make a profit but Lyft slaps you around for good measure.


That ***** lyft , **** her, I kicked her to the curb after her " but you'll make more money cause we are gonna pay you from the time you except the ride bullshit, oh and one last thing, **** LYFT


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Lyft drivers really care how you feel about the decisions that they make ...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Proving out those Goober stereotypes with every post


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Lost me at lyft.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Lyft sucks because they deactivated my car for being a livery car when i bought it new and never was used in livery and has a carfax that says private owner and no taxi or livery on it


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

NoLubeUberBang said:


> If your only lyft because Uber wont accept you or your getting @@@@ed in the ass weekly with your $250 rental.. or only drive lyft for any reason.
> 
> You are
> A. A dumbass
> ...


What about the people that only drive Uber?


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

"For those about to rock [only drive Lyft], we [my middle finger] salute(s) to you".


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

WHOA THIS TECHNIQUE IS AWESOME
Anyway OP what value does your post bring if you're insulting the drivers? Insult the company instead?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> WHOA THIS TECHNIQUE IS AWESOME
> Anyway OP what value does your post bring if you're insulting the drivers? Insult the company instead?


Imo It's the drivers that ARE the problem. Accepting Lyft bs is precisely what keeps it going. There's no escaping that.

Unlike OP, I do respect drivers who drive only Lyft but I think it's a worse choice than Uber which isn't much better in some areas.

Ridesharing as a driver's only source of income... they have bigger problems than ridesharing unless they just happen to enjoy ridesharing. Yes, some drivers ❤driving.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

beezlewaxin said:


> That's called a helping hand
> 
> Some might say Lyft has the idiot drivers because who else would drive for base when Uber is surging 2x.
> 
> One must also say the same thing about the army lf idiot Uber riders. Who else would pay 2x surgeprices on Uber when Lyft is not surging at all.


Luckily you hold on to the surge. So Even if people aren't ordering during the surge , you'll still get paid the surge on your next ride.&#129335;&#127996;


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

i make more tip s on ly ft

uber people are cheap ass

is no surge anymore


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Luckily you hold on to the surge. So Even if people aren't ordering during the surge , you'll still get paid the surge on your next ride.&#129335;&#127996;


no more sticky surge in CA since they brought back multiplier surge


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

wish we had multiplier surge back

what good is a sticky dollar bill


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

I really understand your argument...unfortunately most drivers believe that they have to keep driving and driving and driving...sometimes I really don't know what happen to that common sense...you are in it to make money and it all boils down to strategy...If you have 3.2x...you have to wait that thing out...

If I must add...there is a different between driving for only Lyft or doing both...but if I should understand what op is saying...it is a single experience of having an option in time when one platform is offering the opportunity to earn more over the other...From the example...the same trip that Uber is pricing at 50-75$ to pax...Lyft is pricing it at 22$...just do the math...so unless, you have a reason not to drive for both...it is ideal to have both Uber and Lyft account...


----------



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

Nina2 said:


> Lyft sucks because they deactivated my car for being a livery car when i bought it new and never was used in livery and has a carfax that says private owner and no taxi or livery on it


Leave it to lyft to screw drivers.


----------



## NuberBad (Jan 14, 2020)

You cant teach or preach stupid....

Leave it to idiots to **** themselves


----------



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

IR12 said:


> Imo It's the drivers that ARE the problem. Accepting Lyft bs is precisely what keeps it going. There's no escaping that.
> 
> Unlike OP, I do respect drivers who drive only Lyft but I think it's a worse choice than Uber which isn't much better in some areas.
> 
> Ridesharing as a driver's only source of income... they have bigger problems than ridesharing unless they just happen to enjoy ridesharing. Yes, some drivers ❤driving.


Glad I never drove lyft only. They permanently deactivated me with an email that said there were multiple reports of safety issues.

They would not delineate any to me
1700+ rides
 5 star for previous 6 months
No reports to me of any issues ever
Positive comments in weekly reports


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

GreatOrchid said:


> i make more tip s on ly ft
> 
> uber people are cheap ass
> 
> is no surge anymore


Not all of them are cheap asses


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

The Lyft trip estimate has a 25% promo discount --You did see that, didn't you? That is one reason why the trip quote is so much cheaper.
Maybe you should put your one finger up your axx and stop strutting around like you're actually better then the rest of us.
One of the primary questions that I get as a Lyft driver is, " Why is Uber so much more expensive? " That translates to a passenger never using Uber. Poor business practice. Keep it up Uber -- I love it.


----------



## NuberBad (Jan 14, 2020)

KK2929 said:


> The Lyft trip estimate has a 25% promo discount --You did see that, didn't you? That is one reason why the trip quote is so much cheaper.
> Maybe you should put your one finger up your axx and stop strutting around like you're actually better then the rest of us.
> One of the primary questions that I get as a Lyft driver is, " Why is Uber so much more expensive? " That translates to a passenger never using Uber. Poor business practice. Keep it up Uber -- I love it.


Keep driving for less and sell yourself short... good job bro

Congrats on working 60 hours a week and paying 250 bucks for your car weekly


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> The Lyft trip estimate has a 25% promo discount --You did see that, didn't you? That is one reason why the trip quote is so much cheaper.
> Maybe you should put your one finger up your axx and stop strutting around like you're actually better then the rest of us.
> One of the primary questions that I get as a Lyft driver is, " Why is Uber so much more expensive? " That translates to a passenger never using Uber. Poor business practice. Keep it up Uber -- I love it.


 or because Lyft passengers can't get rides, they end up using Uber anyways. Just yesterday lyft with charging twice the rates, With absolutely $0 incentive to the driver. Uber was charging two and a half times the rate with $9 to $16 incentives being offered to the driver. I keep hearing over and over again from Lyft passengers how hard of a time they're having getting rides. I made $550 in a little over a 24-hour period, on Uber. so clearly There is no passenger shortage.&#129335;&#127996;


----------



## NuberBad (Jan 14, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> or because Lyft passengers can't get rides, they end up using Uber anyways. Just yesterday lyft with charging twice the rates, With absolutely $0 incentive to the driver. Uber was charging two and a half times the rate with $9 to $16 incentives being offered to the driver. I keep hearing over and over again from Lyft passengers how hard of a time they're having getting rides. I made $550 in a little over a 24-hour period, on Uber. so clearly There is no passenger shortage.&#129335;&#127996;


We have to realize that all markets are different, but no matter what market your in u should be doing both. And doing the better one when it pays more


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NoLubeUberBang said:


> We have to realize that all markets are different, but no matter what market your in u should be doing both. And doing the better one when it pays more


I am active with both and I absolutely agree.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

NoLubeUberBang said:


> or only drive lyft for any reason.


That is *RUDE!!! *Uber Permanently Deactivated me and set me Free...


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

NoLubeUberBang said:


> If your only lyft because Uber wont accept you or your getting screwed weekly with your $250 rental.. or only drive lyft for any reason.
> 
> You are
> A. A dumbass
> ...


Had the same thing happen Tonite during the concert let out.... Jokingly turned on Lyft and got 9 back to back pings I couldn't stop long enough to turn the app off... Of course no PPz or extra pay on Lyft... Look over on Uber and it's surging to 4-5x equivelant charges to riders...AND PAYING US $12-16 extra plus upgrading surge payout based on what they charged the rider.... Check Lyft rider app... Surging to 3-4x and they aren't paying extra shyt.... If you drive LYFT During surge events ... YOU ARE AN IDIOT.



Dammit Mazzacane said:


> WHOA THIS TECHNIQUE IS AWESOME
> Anyway OP what value does your post bring if you're insulting the drivers? Insult the company instead?


Why should he? If drivers are dumb enough to work for free while LYFT makes double and triple plus.... They deserve to be called out as morons... Only exception would be if they cannot drive Uber for any reason....



Daisey77 said:


> Not all of them are cheap asses
> View attachment 413803
> 
> View attachment 413804
> View attachment 413806


No surge?!??! Wtf was this Tonite? Cuz it sure looks like some serious surge to me...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Dekero said:


> No surge?!??! Wtf was this Tonite? Cuz it sure looks like some serious surge to me...
> 
> View attachment 414157
> View attachment 414158
> View attachment 414159


I don't know if they had surge or not and I don't know how you would know that they didn't have a surge. I can go back and check if you want but since I was posting nothing about the actual trip or surges, I didn't pay any attention



TGK said:


> That is *RUDE!!! *Uber Permanently Deactivated me and set me Free...
> 
> View attachment 414152


How long have you been driving for Lyft? You did all that driving without one power Zone?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

TGK said:


> That is *RUDE!!! *Uber Permanently Deactivated me and set me Free...
> 
> View attachment 414152


$27.09 average per ride... not bad!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> or because Lyft passengers can't get rides, they end up using Uber anyways. Just yesterday lyft with charging twice the rates, With absolutely $0 incentive to the driver. Uber was charging two and a half times the rate with $9 to $16 incentives being offered to the driver. I keep hearing over and over again from Lyft passengers how hard of a time they're having getting rides. I made $550 in a little over a 24-hour period, on Uber. so clearly There is no passenger shortage.&#129335;&#127996;


--------------------
Do not know about Denver but in L.A there is no shortage of either. I look at it this way - Uber charges $10 more for the trip. Most pax will not pay it and will wait for a Lyft car. When there is an excess of Ubers in the area, the cost goes down. But, the Ubers in the area at that time are without a pax. All of this happens within minutes.



NoLubeUberBang said:


> Keep driving for less and sell yourself short... good job bro
> 
> Congrats on working 60 hours a week and paying 250 bucks for your car weekly


---------------------------
??? Are you talking to me ?? You are making assumptions that are not correct. 
I make my quota every week I drive, which is under 20 hours per week. 
Ohhh, that is Ms. Bro, to you.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm doing just fine without having to chase surge, PPZ or any other crap either of these companies put out. I just pick, choose, cherrypick, discriminate, strategize etc. to make it work. But yeah, keep on *****ing.

Made this last week on Lyft only after I decided to take the afternoon off from my day job. All that with X in a few hours and just over 100 miles. I'm okay with that. &#129335;‍♂ During that time I had Uber running in the background and got two whole pings. Which I both declined, of course, since I was already discreetly longhauling Lyft pax and collecting my tips. :biggrin:


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

NoLubeUberBang said:


> If your only lyft because Uber wont accept you or your getting screwed weekly with your $250 rental.. or only drive lyft for any reason.
> 
> You are
> A. A dumbass
> ...


----------------------
*This post is the opposite position of another post that you placed in the last few days titled, " Lyft is killing Uber in Los Angeles ".*


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Man, $20 average X rides on Lyft ... in my town, I'd have better luck hunting unicorns :confusion:


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Very entertaining every time the famous Lyft vs Uber caste system discussions comes up. Is the "custodian" making fun of the "janitor" again?:thumbup:

Comparing these two is like trying to figure out who is the tallest midget! What does it matter, they are both really short!!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

it's probably the idiots doing Distress Drive and can't turn on Uber


----------



## Dome (Feb 10, 2019)

NoLubeUberBang said:


> If your only lyft because Uber wont accept you or your getting screwed weekly with your $250 rental.. or only drive lyft for any reason.
> 
> You are
> A. A dumbass
> ...


I'm not in California, but I agree with you about drivers who make it worse for other drivers by constantly taking base rate. However I do understand there's a difference between drivers who own their cars and those that use the rental program. That program actually is what hurts the profit earnings of drivers who use their own cars.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> How long have you been driving for Lyft? You did all that driving without one power Zone?


Jan 2014. Friday slow, no ppz, Saturday most rides were added to que, never really had a chance to check, Sunday nothing 1 ride in 3 hours went home.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Dekero said:


> No surge?!??! Wtf was this Tonite? Cuz it sure looks like some serious surge to me...


If you interpret these flat price add-ons as "great" surges, you don't remember great surges like when we'd get 2.5x or 3x on the whole fare, which could add $30 to $75 to a meaty trip.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> If you interpret these flat price add-ons as "great" surges, you don't remember great surges like when we'd get 2.5x or 3x on the whole fare, which could add $30 to $75 to a meaty trip.


Or even more on XL. I miss those days. So does my bank account.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

After seeing how much passengers paid, I was bummed out the rest of the day today, because Lyft is keeping Approximately 50%-55% of every fare! When I started in 2015, Lyft was only keeping approx. 23%. Same trips are generating lower earnings per-trip. Economy is getting better, and most other people are making more $$$ than last year. Time to find another gig.:frown:


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> After seeing how much passengers paid, I was bummed out the rest of the day today, because Lyft is keeping Approximately 50%-55% of every fare! When I started in 2015, Lyft was only keeping approx. 23%. Same trips are generating lower earnings per-trip. Economy is getting better, and most other people are making more $$$ than last year. Time to find another gig.:frown:


Impress me and explain how you have any idea what your passenger's paid on LYFT.. since they took that info away?


----------



## jhan007 (Dec 3, 2019)

To those driving ONLY lyft, I am just curious what you're bringing in weekly and how many hours you're online.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Impress me and explain how you have any idea what your passenger's paid on LYFT.. since they took that info away?


After 5 years, many of my passengers are repeat. We're on good terms. Every so often, I ask one to stay in the car while I end the ride at drop-off. Today, I did that with two regulars. They showed me how much they were charged, and It made me angry, depressed, and now, determined to move on from this insane company.

To its credit, UBER is increasing compensation in California, due to higher-caliber drivers leaving. If they do that in Illinois, I'm changing driving platforms.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> After 5 years, many of my passengers are repeat. We're on good terms. Every so often, I ask one to stay in the car while I end the ride at drop-off. Today, I did that with two regulars. They showed me how much they were charged, and It made me angry, depressed, and now, determined to move on from this insane company.
> 
> To its credit, UBER is increasing compensation in California, due to higher-caliber drivers leaving. If they do that in Illinois, I'm changing driving platforms.


Do like most of us do now... I drive Uber exclusively during events.. due to surge... Won't even turn LYFT ON... Use Lyft when Uber is dead... Always check Uber after each Lyft ride for surge events.... Before taking another Lyft... Here Lyft and Uber pay the exact same if no surge (UNLESS LUX) so I'll take either... BUT I STOP NEW REQUESTS.. so I can always check for surge nearby before deciding which to take next.... Uber has def. Become the preferred app of the 2 since they choose to share overcharged surge when it's extreme while Lyft screws both driver and passenger at the same time when busy and charging surge rates...


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Do like most of us do now... I drive Uber exclusively during events.. due to surge... Won't even turn LYFT ON... Use Lyft when Uber is dead... Always check Uber after each Lyft ride for surge events.... Before taking another Lyft... Here Lyft and Uber pay the exact same if no surge (UNLESS LUX) so I'll take either... BUT I STOP NEW REQUESTS.. so I can always check for surge nearby before deciding which to take next.... Uber has def. Become the preferred app of the 2 since they choose to share overcharged surge when it's extreme while Lyft screws both driver and passenger at the same time when busy and charging surge rates...


Thanks for the heads-up! I'm going to ask in the Chicago section of this forum if the overall Uber compensation is better than Lyft in this market. There are major differences from city-to-city.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Lyft will provide surge adjustments if the pax is paying extra, regardless of what bonus amount the ping comes in with. Even for the drivers that know this, it’s understandable that they don’t want to gamble on Lyft paying a proper bonus when pax are paying more. 

But there’s another reason Lyft is stealing your surge rides, and it’s not just the base rate ants. It’s also the Lux drivers. Even when there aren’t enough base Lyft cars, Lyft will upgrade those pax to Lux or even Lux Black, and pax love it cause they’re getting a better car for the same price that a surged Uber ride in a Corolla.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Lyft will provide surge adjustments if the pax is paying extra, regardless of what bonus amount the ping comes in with. Even for the drivers that know this, it's understandable that they don't want to gamble on Lyft paying a proper bonus when pax are paying more.
> 
> But there's another reason Lyft is stealing your surge rides, and it's not just the base rate ants. It's also the Lux drivers. Even when there aren't enough base Lyft cars, Lyft will upgrade those pax to Lux or even Lux Black, and pax love it cause they're getting a better car for the same price that a surged Uber ride in a Corolla.


Bullshyt.... Lyft has never paid out a dime additional....

If you have a screenahot to support otherwise... I'll be waiting.... And I do not mean BS ppz zones....


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I've heard that Lyft does payout higher but it is RARE! I have never had it happen and the drivers I've talked to Who have Had it pay out higher, have maybe had it happen once or twice.


----------



## NuberBad (Jan 14, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I've heard that Lyft does payout higher but it is RARE! I have never had it happen and the drivers I've talked to Who have Had it pay out higher, have maybe had it happen once or twice.


I took the bait once and had a $7PPZ when uber was surging 2X, I took the bait cause lyft showed 45+ on this ping, and this was back when uber was not showing locations yet.

According to lyft email we got when PPZ was introduced.. that PPZ will be adjusted for long rides or when passangers pay significantly higher costs. Ended up being almost a 60 mile trip, and no additional adjustment was paid.

This was relatively when PPZ were new, and lyft was still showing what passangers paid then. Sure enough the passanger was charged like a 2.5x and I made nothing additional than that $7PPZ.

I called lyft and emailed them their original email introducing PPZ and adjustment part, and nothing was ever done and the "fare was calculated correctly"

Yea never ever again when its surging on uber will I take a PPZ from that day forward


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

I was anting around and after a ride Lyft suddenly dropped a max PPZ on me. Thanks and all, but if I have no idea that was coming, how is that supposed to alter my behavior?


----------



## Det Olok (Jul 14, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> I've heard that Lyft does payout higher but it is RARE! I have never had it happen and the drivers I've talked to Who have Had it pay out higher, have maybe had it happen once or twice.


Every State has it's secrets; sub zones. constant PPZ areas, Streak Unlocks, unlisted AI bonus areas, appreciation bonus unlocks, etc., most are kept secret by those drivers who stumble on them. The trick is where and when...










to be there.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NuberBad said:


> I took the bait once and had a $7PPZ when uber was surging 2X, I took the bait cause lyft showed 45+ on this ping, and this was back when uber was not showing locations yet.
> 
> According to lyft email we got when PPZ was introduced.. that PPZ will be adjusted for long rides or when passangers pay significantly higher costs. Ended up being almost a 60 mile trip, and no additional adjustment was paid.
> 
> ...


Exactly! I had an XL that Went 45 miles. The trip took about an hour. it was following the JLo concert. So it was surging like crazy and I got absolutely Nothing extra. I'm hearing more and more from Lyft passengers that they are having a difficult time getting a ride. I just had two people this morning saying they'd been trying to get a ride for 30 minutes.


Jon Stoppable said:


> I was anting around and after a ride Lyft suddenly dropped a max PPZ on me. Thanks and all, but if I have no idea that was coming, how is that supposed to alter my behavior?


 Max ppz? What exactly is a Max ppz?


Det Olok said:


> Every State has it's secrets; sub zones. constant PPZ areas, Streak Unlocks, unlisted AI bonus areas, appreciation bonus unlocks, etc., most are kept secret by those drivers who stumble on them. The trick is where and when...
> 
> View attachment 414736
> 
> ...


Yeah, well I unfortunately can't risk jeopardizing my income while I experiment and try to make sense of their algorithm


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Exactly! I had an XL that Went 45 miles. The trip took about an hour. it was following the JLo concert. So it was surging like crazy and I got absolutely Nothing extra. I'm hearing more and more from Lyft passengers that they are having a difficult time getting a ride. I just had two people this morning saying they'd been trying to get a ride for 30 minutes.
> Max ppz? What exactly is a Max ppz?
> 
> Yeah, well I unfortunately can't risk jeopardizing my income while I experiment and try to make sense of their algorithm


If you even had LYFT turned on after a Jlo concert... We really need to discuss your business game cuz it needs some serious attention... After major events... ITS UBER FOR THE WIN!!


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Max ppz? What exactly is a Max ppz?


Whatever the max rate is for that PPZ, it had already accumulated while I was driving unknowingly in the zone. This was only $3, nothing major, just demonstrating how ineffective Lyft's system is at whatever they are trying to do.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Dekero said:


> If you even had LYFT turned on after a Jlo concert... We really need to discuss your business game cuz it needs some serious attention... After major events... ITS UBER FOR THE WIN!!
> 
> View attachment 414776


Oh I know. I Don't remember the exact circumstances But I do know I was having a rough time with Uber that week and I could not get shit on Uber at that concert. I threw on Lyft not expecting anything and what do you know, I get an XL 60+. So I took it. My Options were Slim Pickens that night&#129335;&#127996;


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

NuberBad said:


> As you can see here from the pictures I posted...


Can't imagine how busy you must be, and still generous enough to take the time to share your wisdom with us.

Diana Bless You!


----------



## don3rd1981 (Aug 16, 2017)

NuberBad said:


> If your only lyft because Uber wont accept you or your getting screwed weekly with your $250 rental.. or only drive lyft for any reason.
> 
> You are
> A. A dumbass
> ...


I drive only for lyft because they have a 12 year restriction on car age and uber has a 10 year restriction in my area. My car is 11 years old. So you get my solute right back at ya.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I drive lyft so I don’t have to sit in my car waiting for pings. I set my goal i reach it and I close it down and get off the road. I don’t drive unless it’s a busy prime time. Back to back I want to work than close it down. I track the most efficient way to make the most with the least amount of time in the car. Lyft makes this doable. However for events I turn on Uber app and see what’s the best I can get.

I don’t always drive rush hour but when I do I drive for Uber.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Jennyma said:


> I drive lyft so I don't have to sit in my car waiting for pings. I set my goal i reach it and I close it down and get off the road. I don't drive unless it's a busy prime time. Back to back I want to work than close it down. I track the most efficient way to make the most with the least amount of time in the car. Lyft makes this doable. However for events I turn on Uber app and see what's the best I can get.
> 
> I don't always drive rush hour but when I do I drive for Uber.


Yeah you just sit in your car driving 15-20 mins to each pick up..


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

beezlewaxin said:


> One must also say the same thing about the army lf idiot Uber riders. Who else would pay 2x surgeprices on Uber when Lyft is not surging at all.


Well, they may not have a choice. It depends on how many ants are online for Lyft and actually giving rides. I have personally seen on multiple occasions people order a ride with Uber, get me and mention Lyft was cheaper but the wait was ridiculous or no cars were available. Sometimes people will simply pay more for the convenience of getting home in a timely manner. Obviously not if the surge is something ridiculous like an old 7-10x, but generally speaking, you get the point.

Uber has actually trained pax to expect crazy high fares after things like huge concerts or events like NYE or Mardi Gras or whatever and many budget for this. The rest don't and wait, walk or drive drunk.


----------



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

beezlewaxin said:


> That's called a helping hand
> 
> Some might say Lyft has the idiot drivers because who else would drive for base when Uber is surging 2x.
> 
> One must also say the same thing about the army lf idiot Uber riders. Who else would pay 2x surgeprices on Uber when Lyft is not surging at all.


They still offer multiples somewhere?? I need to drive in that market. Here in Portland we are offered flat rate surges. +$5 or something like that. Ever since then I have stopped driving past 2 am for Uber and will rarely go to the airport even if it is "surging".


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

After months of bearish sloth I finally registered for Uber and drove halfsies today. Both apps are terrible for different reasons: my Lyft map is full-time dark mode, and the Uber app, which has a nicer map when waiting for pings, turned into a wavy blue line with no other features other than a blank white background when actually navigating. Navigation is equally terrible; Lyft told me to exit right for a ramp that was a left exit, and Uber wanted me to drive up an embankment to make a right turn onto a overpass rather than taking the exit a few hundred feet before. Uber surged up to $5 at one point, but ants killed it quickly so I never saw any. I went 50/50 for tips on Lyft and got goose-egged on Uber. It's harder to pull the daily stats I like to compile from Uber than Lyft.

Advantage: no one. Also, I was hungry when I got home because I didn't eat any of the pax :frown:


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

george_lol said:


> Glad I never drove lyft only. They permanently deactivated me with an email that said there were multiple reports of safety issues.
> 
> They would not delineate any to me
> 1700+ rides
> ...


Some Lyftized people here will still put you at fault became they believe in Lyft. I deleted my lyft account after I had received a vague safety warning. No time for this nonsense.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

NuberBad said:


> If your only lyft because Uber wont accept you or your getting screwed weekly with your $250 rental.. or only drive lyft for any reason.
> 
> You are
> A. A dumbass
> ...


#STAYMAD


----------



## NuberBad (Jan 14, 2020)

luvgurl22 said:


> #STAYMAD


 #STAYBROKE

Stay broke paying $250 A week for a car, and filling up $150 worth of gas a week.. how much u making?

Work smarter not harder, a thing drivers seem to never understand


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

NuberBad said:


> #STAYBROKE
> 
> Stay broke paying $250 A week for a car, and filling up $150 worth of gas a week.. how much u making?
> 
> Work smarter not harder, a thing drivers seem to never understand


Lol. I can assure you that I gross more than you. You are part group #staymad because you blame everyone else, but yourself,for your predicaments. Lol. Grow a pair & hustle&#129335;&#127998;‍♀.


----------



## NuberBad (Jan 14, 2020)

luvgurl22 said:


> Lol. I can assure you that I gross more than you. You are part group #staymad because you blame everyone else, but yourself,for your predicaments. Lol. Grow a pair & hustle&#129335;&#127998;‍♀.


Lol I checked ur post history, and ur a rental driver that drives 60 hours a week.

Yea I'm not listening to anything you have to say.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

NuberBad said:


> Lol I checked ur post history, and ur a rental driver that drives 60 hours a week.
> 
> Yea I'm not listening to anything you have to say.


Yes, I wasn't always. I started in 2016, stalker. I still make more than you do weekly. Misery loves company



luvgurl22 said:


> Yes, I wasn't always. With 22000 rides & full time the entire time, you cannot tell me ish about hustling. I started in 2016, stalker. I still make more than you do weekly.Put your head down, work, & stop blaming everyone else for you lack of progression. Misery loves company


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

NuberBad said:


> Lol I checked ur post history, and ur a rental driver that drives 60 hours a week.
> 
> Yea I'm not listening to anything you have to say.


----------

